# Malicious email



## pacanis (Mar 6, 2007)

This morning I received what I believe to be three malicious emails from the forum.
They came in as an email notification to a subscribed thread, but the username wasn't recognized (I'm a newb, though) and the small amount of text did not make sense.  There was an attached link next to the text.
I deleted them.
After looking at the forum, the threads the emails were associated with had no new responses and certainly not from the username I was given in the email.  The emails looked quite on the up and up, though.  Just like any other email notification to a new response.


----------



## GB (Mar 6, 2007)

The emails you received were not malicious. Here is what happened. A new member signed up to spam the board. He or she posted spam messages in threads you were subscribed to. Thanks to our hard working moderators, these spam messages were removed from the site almost as soon as they were posted (and then that user was banned). Since you were subscribed to the thread that is why you got an email notification. The reason you did not see the post when you went to the thread is because the Mods removed it so quickly.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, GB.
I didn't see any topic on this occurrance and have never encountered it before.  They seemed malicious at the time  

Way to go moderators!


----------



## GB (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep I can see why you would have thought that!


----------



## csalt (Mar 6, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> The emails you received were not malicious. Here is what happened. A new member signed up to spam the board. He or she posted spam messages in threads you were subscribed to. Thanks to our hard working moderators, these spam messages were removed from the site almost as soon as they were posted (and then that user was banned). Since you were subscribed to the thread that is why you got an email notification. The reason you did not see the post when you went to the thread is because the Mods removed it so quickly.


 
Double thanks to Admin and Moderators for all their hard work.


----------



## Caine (Mar 9, 2007)

Can I get an order of eggs, basted, and two slices of sourdough toast to go with that spam?


----------

